
HP Reveals Envy X360 15 Laptops with AMD's Latest Ryzen APUs - jrepinc
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14103/hp-reveals-envy-x360-15-laptops-with-amd-ryzen-mobile-3000series-apus
======
tluyben2
Just anecdotal; I bought the previous gen x360 because reviews said it had
good battery life. I find it a terrible machine; I get maybe 2 hours of
battery out of it since I bought it; I went back many times and they say it is
my usage (Chrome and Visual Studio) but other laptops do not have the same
troubles. Also, it seems to have incredibly inefficient standby battery usage;
again HP says it is normal ‘for my usage’. I would never buy again.

~~~
avinium
Which year? I bought mine in 2017 and can honestly say it’s the best laptop
I’ve ever owned (though to be fair, it’s almost always plugged in - battery
life started around 7 hours, and is now around 5)

------
anticodon
8GB RAM soldered on board. It's like 2009 again.

------
remyM
these look surprisingly sweet, especially the black colorway.

id like a 13in model as depicted in the article, and id like a bigger battery
though as ryzen stock doesnt exactly sip battery

wonder what international availability is like

